# Any nice bars between the Birmingham Central Bullring Travelodge and the O2 Academy?



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

And is google maps right when it says it's an 11 minute walk?

TIA


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2012)

define nice 

are you including pubs in with bars? 

http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/ you must remember this place! maybe.


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2012)

what are you going to see? i've looked through their upcoming shows, and the only likely candidates are alanis morissette, or mike & the mechanics.


----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2012)

Mark Stewart is playing there next month.


----------



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> define nice
> 
> are you including pubs in with bars?
> 
> http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/ you must remember this place! maybe.


Is that on the way? 

Anywhere mr madz isn't going to get beaten up for looking nervous really.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> And is google maps right when it says it's an 11 minute walk?
> 
> TIA


11 minutes sounds about right. 

For drinks on the way without going to far off route - if you want cocktails go to Island Bar, if you want a pub go to The Victoria.


----------



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

killer b said:


> what are you going to see? i've looked through their upcoming shows, and the only likely candidates are alanis morissette, or mike & the mechanics.


Happy Mondays


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Is that on the way?


No, it's very much not on the way. Amazing beer choice though.


----------



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 11 minutes sounds about right.
> 
> For drinks on the way without going to far off route - if you want cocktails go to Island Bar, if you want a pub go to The Victoria.


I'll be with mr madz and possibly my eldest  I don't think they'd be up for cocktails.

I'm thinking, what with me being a bit ropey at the mo, that if there was a decent pub that really was on the way it would break up the 11 minute walk so I could manage it.

If not we'll just have to cab it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2012)

The Vic is pretty much on route. Maybe a 2 minute detour at most. Less than 5 minutes walk from the Academy.


----------



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The Vic is pretty much on route. Maybe a 2 minute detour at most. Less than 5 minutes walk from the Academy.


Food looks good too. Maybe we'll go there for tea as well


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Food looks good too. Maybe we'll go there for tea as well


The food is fantastic, run by a mate of mine. I spend half my life in there as I'm the resident sound engineer for the gigs they put on.


----------



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

Oooh, I'm excited now


----------



## aqua (May 11, 2012)

and are we getting to join you for a beer/cocktail/gin?


----------



## madzone (May 11, 2012)

If you're available that would be ace! Doors open at 7 so we'll be in the pub about half five.


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Is that on the way?


 
I dont know! Do I look like Im from bloody birmingham?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 11, 2012)

Ooo, can I come along?  When is this?


----------



## aqua (May 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ooo, can I come along? When is this?


no, you can't *snubs*


----------



## purenarcotic (May 11, 2012)

aqua said:


> no, you can't *snubs*


 
I WILL JUST GATECRASH. I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE.


----------



## madzone (May 13, 2012)

Good call, Bees. There was a nice Japanese lager and the burgers were ace


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2012)

How was the gig?


----------



## madzone (May 13, 2012)

Fucking ace. The sound was shit and it took someone 20 minutes to get the key to the disabled toilet but the bands were fab.


----------

